
Amazon target of mysterious postal investigation - Flemlord
http://www.techflash.com/Amazon_target_of_mysterious_postal_investigation38762482.html
======
eli
I wouldn't read too much into it. Could be anything. Typically companies like
Amazon negotiate with the USPS to get better rates in exchange for designing
the packages and labels to meet stricter requirements.

